# Crate for Honda CRV



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I need to order a crate soon for Nikki and was wondering if anyone here knows of a brand/size wire crate that fits in the back of a Honda CRV 2001.

I was looking at this one (36 in) from Midwest since I don't think I could get the 42 in to fit. http://www.midwestpetproducts.com/product/SUVCRATES

Thanks,
Michaela


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it just for one? Those Midwest SUV crates are just thinner, so for people like me who want to fit two side-by-side but only have 44inches across, not the 48 needed for two typical 36s which are 24 wide.

If you're just getting one crate, I'd get a regular 36" with a side door so you have the option of turning it so the long side is against the hatch.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote:Is it just for one?


Yes, it's just for her. I need to go out and measure again, just haven't had a lot of time, she keeps me busy









Michaela


----------

